# most comfortable waterproof snakeboots?



## Kwaksmoka (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm on my 2nd pair of Danners and this pair just isn't comfortable, well actually they are however my feet absolutely kill me after a day's hunt. I don't find this to be the case with any of my other boots, I have Drake water boots, a pair of red head rubber boots and some columbias. What do you recommend for comfort and waterproof? I like the rocky pull on but have read a lot of bad stuff about rocky lately. The first snakeboots I had were rocky and they were really comfortable but leaked. I like the pull on because my Danners come untied a lot.


----------



## 280bst (Dec 23, 2014)

Comfortable boots is tough to recommend seeing how it's up to your feet. I have a pair of Danner's for year's my favorites, you might try putting a pair of those jel insoles in them. To keep your laces tied put bees wax on them[bow string wax]. I also have a pair of Muck's that wear real good to me. Good Luck what ever you chose have a Good Christmas. Dang missed the snake boot part Muck's ain't. I do have a pair of Red Head snake boots that wear real good for 2/3 yrs now feet have not got wet yet they are zip-up


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 23, 2014)

Redhead....Stiff like Ski boots when new, but
after break in very comfy.....5 yrs on mine
and going strong.....They are all i wear now..


----------



## Swamperdog (Dec 23, 2014)

My son and I have Lacrosse snake boots.  They are comfortable to us.  He wears a 15 and I wear a 14.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 23, 2014)

No way I would wear another snake boot other than danner !


----------



## dieselengine9 (Dec 23, 2014)

I only wear Rocky. Every pair I have had has lasted 5 years under heavy use. They are a little more than some brands but in this case I have always gotten what I pay for.


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks, muck actually makes the new "cool" armor max and i've thought about them for the waterproofing but still don't know. I've had the Danner Pronghorn for about 10 years, thinking about trying the rocky's or danner jackl. open to any more suggestions. ! Thanks and Merry Christmas! MD


----------



## badger (Dec 24, 2014)

After many years of good service from Rocky boots, I bought a set of LaCrosse boots with the zippers on the side. Super comfortable and waterproof so far. Given the reviews on the current Rocky boots, I'm glad I made the change.


----------



## Hogwild80 (Dec 24, 2014)

I've had three parts of Mucks the past four years and two out of the three pair the soles came loose from the boot I will never buy another pair of mucks there super comfortable and warm but not worth the price for a year of wear.


----------



## 2degrees (Jan 6, 2015)

I have the danners and they are so comfortable to wear.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 15, 2015)

7mag hunter said:


> redhead....stiff like ski boots when new, but
> after break in very comfy.....5 yrs on mine
> and going strong.....they are all i wear now..



x2...good boots


----------



## UnLuckE1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Ive had 2 pairs of the old muck armor that split across where the heel flexes. Im looking for something else myself. Im debating between rocky and danner.


----------



## LIGHTNING (Feb 2, 2015)

I have a pair of Danner jackals. They lasted less than 2 years before they started leaking. Very disappointed in their quality.


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Mar 9, 2015)

still haven't purchased a pair, can't decide which way i want to go!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hopefully the way you go will be snake boots on your feets lol.. It is a tuff decision. I like my danners though


----------



## LIGHTNING (Mar 10, 2015)

These will be my next pair. The reviews look good. Chippewa 
Briar Pitstop Pull-On Snake Boot.
http://www.chippewaboots.com/footwear/footwear/field/snake/25110


----------



## whchunter (Mar 10, 2015)

*tskins*

im thinking of using these

http://www.turtleskin.com/Snake-Chaps-.aspx?ref=bingads


----------



## Davexx1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Redhead Bayou zip-up snake boots on sale now for $99 at Bass Pro.  They are lightweight and comfortable.  I much prefer the zip up style compared to lace up type boots.  I think the Redhead snake boots have a one year warranty against defects, leaks, etc..

Dave


----------



## beulahboy (Apr 11, 2015)

My Rocky's are no longer waterproof, so I just bought a pair of LaCrosse for this turkey season- cool mornings and wet feet don't go well together. These have a one year warranty


----------



## Swamperdog (Apr 11, 2015)

The slip-on Lacrosse snake boots are working well for my son and me.  They are on their second turkey season, are still comfortable and holding up well.

I haven't had the opportunity (or misfortune) to test them out yet on a venomous snake though!


----------



## Tideup (May 9, 2015)

I bought a pair of Irish Setter Vaprtrex, they are a redwing company. I haven't ever worn a boot any more comfortable. They required no break in and do not leak.........good boots.


----------



## Hatchet (Jul 31, 2015)

^I agree 110%!  Bought a pair of Irish Setter VaprTrex earlier this year and they are without a doubt the most comfortable snake boots I've ever put on my feet.  No issues whatsoever from them so far.  Great boots.  Highly recommend.


----------



## ScottA (Aug 19, 2015)

Irish Setter zip up snake boots. Most comfortable boots I've ever worn. I'm on my second pair. First pair lasted more than 6 years.


----------

